# Spring specials



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

As Of Now Im Planning On Starting The Weekend Of April 9th Unless The Lake Opens Up Sooner Im Going To Do The Same Rates As Last Year In April 65.00 Per Person With a Max Group of 4 For The Jig Bite We DId Really Well Last Year Usually Limited In Less Than 2 Hours Most DaysIin 30-50 Mins With Alot Of Throw Backs as Well so Hurry and Book Your Dates As I Only Run Weekends They Go Fast P-M or Call Me @614-348-8769 Capt Tony


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> As Of Now Im Planning On Starting The Weekend Of April 9th Unless The Lake Opens Up Sooner Im Going To Do The Same Rates As Last Year In April 65.00 Per Person With a Max Group of 4 For The Jig Bite We DId Really Well Last Year Usually Limited In Less Than 2 Hours Most DaysIin 30-50 Mins With Alot Of Throw Backs as Well so Hurry and Book Your Dates As I Only Run Weekends They Go Fast P-M or Call Me @614-348-8769 Capt Tony


have they started putting in the docks yet????


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

See you on the water Captain.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I can vouch I caught a lot of fish with Tony last year. He has a great boat for the number of people he looking is to book and he has a great location to hit the reefs. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Tony,

Did you get a chance to send out any lures yet?


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

PM sent  cant wait :B:B


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> As Of Now Im Planning On Starting The Weekend Of April 9th Unless The Lake Opens Up Sooner Im Going To Do The Same Rates As Last Year In April 65.00 Per Person With a Max Group of 4 For The Jig Bite We DId Really Well Last Year Usually Limited In Less Than 2 Hours Most DaysIin 30-50 Mins With Alot Of Throw Backs as Well so Hurry and Book Your Dates As I Only Run Weekends They Go Fast P-M or Call Me @614-348-8769 Capt Tony


That is a GREAT RATE AND A GREAT CAPTAIN.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow still have the Het fest weekend open. Come on guys. Tony will get it done for you.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the great comments for those who'vefished with me but you cant force people to try the new kid on the block but actually im an old guy out on his own finally out of others shadow but im workin it like i always have all out all the time.:t:t:t:t:t


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Tony,
I'm checking whats going on for the open weekends. I may grab one or 2. Great fishing with a great guy @ a great price. I'll give you a call


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well mike meade just took the last sunday i had in april thanks to all and we will have a good time tony


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Tony, I'm looking forward to fishing with you on the 10th! Thanks a lot and come ON good weather!

Mike


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

homebrew said:


> Hey Tony, I'm looking forward to fishing with you on the 10th! Thanks a lot and come ON good weather!
> 
> Mike


hey MIKE , ill be there with ya , iam booked for the 9th & 10th see ya up there. cant wait :B

jim:G


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks jim and mike im ready too can't wait hope the fishin picks up got a couple calls today and guys were struggling but the fish are there see ya next weekend tony mike call me friday don't forget


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Weather is changing every day was supposed to be 10-20 sunday now it's down to 5-15 were on guys all weekwend is a gooooooooo as far as im concerned any questions call me asap tony:b:b:b:b:b


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

:bananahuge::Banane37::Banane36::Banane57::Banane08::Banane26:

yeeeeeeeeeee, haaaaaaaaaa

jim:G


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Lookin for where you found those conditions.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds great, Tony! What is the best time to call you tomorrow?

-Mike


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

wave forcasts at the top of the page


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Tony, are you full on Sat? we will be up that way this weekend.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey thanks, some of us need more guidance than others.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well ive filled may 1st today and im waitng to see how the bite is next weekend to adjust rates on the rest of may tony


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well as most are aware the fishing this month has been a challenge to say the least ive only managed 2 trips all month and have 14 fish to show for the effort with the constant rain and windy conditions all but the truly die hards have been shore bound and dying to get out on the water so im going to extend my april special through the month of may dont wait it will book up fast call or p-m me for info and dates available tony:t:t:t:b p/s i will be trolling and casting as well with the fish being the deciding factor on which


----------



## Never Done (Jan 9, 2010)

Boy, I can just imagine its been tough on the charters with this terrible weather! Tony, checked out your website. Looks great. You should tell a little about your boat on the website, too! Hope this weather straightens around real soon!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the report you are always there


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

yes i know the web page has the old boat and all im trying to rectify the situation my web guys really busy and hasn't gotten to it yet. tony


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Mods please close and remove this thread as the spring was a total wash out this year maybe next will be better thanks tony


----------

